
Upsetting the Apple car - tim333
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21644149-established-carmakers-not-tech-firms-will-win-race-build-vehicles
======
tim333
Top comment at the Economist

>The similarity between this and articles saying Apple shouldn't waste their
efforts on making a phone prior to 2007 is remarkable.

I think they also miss the fashion aspect.

